# Test sous iOS 11



## camino34G (11 Juin 2017)

Hello ! 

Avant de me positionner sur un achat iPad Pro, qui aurait la gentillesse de répondre à ces deux questions :

- Quand l'Apple Pencil est appairé et en cours d'utilisation sur l'iPad, est ce que je peux appairer un autre périphérique Bluetooth genre enceinte ou écouteurs ?! 

- Sous IOS 11 est ce que vous pouvez vérifier qu'on peut ouvrir deux documents Pages simultanément et les mettre l'un à côté de l'autre ?

Merci !!!


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2017)

Pour le premier, oui, sans aucun soucis.

Pour le second, je vais vérifier.


----------



## camino34G (12 Juin 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Pour le premier, oui, sans aucun soucis.
> 
> Pour le second, je vais vérifier.



Merci beaucoup, j'attends avec impatience la réponse au deuxième test , elle conditionnera en partie mon achat.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2017)

Bon, finalement le test fut rapide. C'est impossible. C'est complètement stupide d'ailleurs et bien dommage.


----------



## camino34G (13 Juin 2017)

C'est debile 

Merci pour ton test !


----------



## romaing34 (14 Juin 2017)

Pages n’intèfre peut-être pas encore lui-même les nouvelles capacités d’ios 11 donc pas de jugement définitif, il faudra attendre les MAJ à la sortie publique.


----------

